# Crumbly poo!...help!



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

This morning cali has had a crumbly poo, i know that means too much bone but she is just on chicken minces for now they are from DAF (where my raw lady gets them) I thought they were 80 10 10 what should i do......


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

the first little "pebble" she had was really crumbly and then she has just gone out again to have another poop and it was perfect  although did have a tiny tiny bit of fresh blood i imagine the crumbly poo made her strain a bit too much


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

Ivy does that. Its like her body processes the meat and bone separately, so she'll do a small hard pooh, then 5 mins later a normal one.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

My mob will have crumbly poos occasionally. I feed liver or heart the next meal.
I suggest you change to a different brand or type - or feed chunks instead. If the mince contains that much bone it can`t be very good quality.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

she cant have liver or heart yet its only her first week on raw

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

I wouldn't worry right now. See what her next poop is like, if you still think it a bit too crumbly, get some plain chicken breasts for her (or cheaper, buy whole chicken and just cut off the breasts, freeze the bonier bits for later down the line). As she is new to raw, she'll still be adjusting to digesting bone, not uncommon at the beginning.
Where are you getting your mince? If it is just minced carcass, as a lot of chicken mince is, then there will be a lot higher bone content than 10% - worth checking!


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Sarahferret said:


> I wouldn't worry right now. See what her next poop is like, if you still think it a bit too crumbly, get some plain chicken breasts for her (or cheaper, buy whole chicken and just cut off the breasts, freeze the bonier bits for later down the line). As she is new to raw, she'll still be adjusting to digesting bone, not uncommon at the beginning.
> Where are you getting your mince? If it is just minced carcass, as a lot of chicken mince is, then there will be a lot higher bone content than 10% - worth checking!


i get them from a woman who sells raw in her shop, she gets in from durham animal feeds, i did ask if it was mince chicken carcass and we kind off got off topic and got talking about ratios 

she is starting on chicken and greentripe mix on monday so hopefully this should clear it up. Then chicken and beef, then beef and lamb i think. Then i am going to do my first bone...a lamb bone am too much of a wuss to give a chicken wing yet


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Try giving her some tripe. That always loosens Terence up a bit.
I started Terence on just chicken and tripe, so it should be fine to give her that now.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Can't add a lot to what has already been said. What I will say it the 80/10/10 is only a guideline. It's very much a case of each dog is different. One of the reasons some people prefer to avoid ready made minces is that they can easily adjust things.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

terencesmum said:


> Try giving her some tripe. That always loosens Terence up a bit.
> I started Terence on just chicken and tripe, so it should be fine to give her that now.


i cant get hold of any until monday i am going to go first thing and get some 



Goblin said:


> Can't add a lot to what has already been said. *What I will say it the 80/10/10 is only a guideline*. It's very much a case of each dog is different. One of the reasons some people prefer to avoid ready made minces is that they can easily adjust things.


this is what "my raw lady" told me too. there has only been one crumbly poo a tiny pebble all the rest have been fine


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

This can often be the result of eating bones. Have you given any bones in last couple of days?


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I understood that chicken and bone minces are 50% meat and 50% bone. They are simply minced chicken carcasses. I always feed a pure meat meal after giving chicken mince oath wise there is too much bone in it.


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

He doesn't have chicken any more, but I found this when I used to feed Sherlock DAF chicken minces - they obviously have a lot of bone in them. The other meat minces don't have the same effect so I think they're better balanced.

You could offset it with a bit of liver or other offal.


----------

